# coldwater favourites?



## snail_keeper97 (Mar 10, 2011)

whats afew low maintenance care fish that isn't tropical ( please dont say goldfish).


----------



## NeonShark666 (Dec 13, 2010)

Black Banded Sunfish, White Mountain Clouds, Wlid type Guppies, Mosquito Fish and Paradise fish can all easily deal with temperatures below 60. If you are talking temperatures below 50, I would only recommend the Sunfish and the Mosquito fish. In big box stores, Bettas are always kept in unheated containers so keep them in mind also.


----------



## theguppyman (Jan 10, 2010)

I disagree with NeonShark666 on the fact that Bettas are defiantly not a cold water fish
look at Bettas you see in those big box store and see how miserable they are and that they are sad, they need water the same way tropicals do and they need moist air because they breath atmospheric air they need it to be moist so rule out Bettas, but keep in mine the white clouds they are easy to breed and make great cold water fish.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

My personal cold water favorite is the rainbow and river darters.

Bettas are a tropical fish, they NEED warm waters not cold. A betta in a decent size tank(not bowl) but a 10g with a filter and heater will live for many many healthy years.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Bettas are tropical...They come from Thailand and only survive in lower temp.They thrive in the upper 80's.They need at least two gallons(three is PREFERRED)of filtered,heated water.The only time they are found in puddles is during a drought when the water level rapidly recesses and they get stuck.Many do not survive the ordeal.

Sorry for that,I hate the myths associated with these fish.They end up in this situation because of itFirst pic)To hell and back - My rescue boy Cujo - UltimateBettas


----------



## verdifer (Sep 8, 2010)

I like Black Moors.


----------



## M1ster Stanl3y (Dec 10, 2010)

I was think ing bass, catfish, sunfish, bluegill, then saw the low maintence. These are great cold water fish. Need bigger tanks tho. Not sure how much you gotta do to keep em tho.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

The rainbow and river darters are native to NA waters and are a food source of those you listed. If you want a small sunfish check out the orange spot sunfish, they stay small.


----------



## mfgann (Oct 21, 2010)

Red Cherry Shrimp 

Okay.. not fish, but I love'em


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Darters and White Clouds would be my choices.


----------

